# Forgeworld seminar photos



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Shamlessly borrowed from 40k blogspot
http://apocalypse40k.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/seminar-3-models-of-horus-heresy.html


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some more stuff
http://astropate.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/horus-heresy-weekender-tutte-le.html


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

This tank:










And these Mechanicum units:











Enough said. Awesome.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Kakophani Marines ! LULZ, I like a good play on words.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Arousing!!!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm getting that fizzing feeling in my pants again...

Fucking hell Fulgrim looks awesome and they might be doing multiple versions of the Primarchs? Jac approves!

The Adept Mech looks great as well. 

Will power level dropping!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

If only I could pick any of those up!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The minis look absolutely fantastic, makes me want to start a collection of every legion!

That salamander's army in particular looks amazing, some great conversions there.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Sometimes I look at my girlfriend and think "If it wasn't for you're pink horror, I'd be buying these models." *sighs*


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Fulgrim looks beast! 

Definitely looking forward to erebus and kor Pheron, hopefully they will be quite chaos like and could go into a 40K army 

Liking the start of the pheonix guard, the rest of my termis are cataphracts so should look cool and unique. The Noise marines look much better than the current conversion set so I imagine they will be popular. 

That new tank is weird, looks like a strange mix of several WW2 tanks and a land raider 

Any news of of the Palentine blades? They were seen a while ago but we haven't heard about them since

Release date when??!!


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

I want that tank.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Gah, Fulgrim's pose is the same as in the Fulgrim book, I hope this doesn't indicate Ferrus Mannus is going to look like a spanner wielding kitchen sink carrying dude.

On another note, that picture of the loyalist legions show's the Imperial Fists marine with a red stripe down it's helmet which is what I was going with originally but wasn't sure if they would go that way.

Edit: Also why is it showing the Luna Wolves as a Loyalist Legion? Something must be going on there.

Edit2: Photo 77 shows a Contemptor Siege Dreadnought


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Massacre book 2 - Alpha Legion, Raven Guard, Iron Warriors and....IMPERIAL FISTS!


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

That new legion tank looks seriously awesome. I might actually buy one, and I don't even care that it'll probably cost $120!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They are covering Phall in the book as well as part one of the battle of I-V

Luna wolves were always loyal, the betrayal happened after they were renamed the sons of Horus


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, shame I have to wait til book 4 for Space Wolves but on the other hand, I'm enjoying all of what FW is doing for the Heresy. I wish the novels would start winding it up but hey ho..


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Iron Hands and Sallies look great, and the kakophini marines, but the fact that a Prospero book is in sight is making me a little aroused.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh fuck yes that tank is something Marines have needed for a while, a Battle Tank in between a Land Raider and a Predator.

And while I couldn't give a 2 bit shit about the Fellblade, The Fellglaive is sick.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Legio Cybernetica!! But what's up with the magos?


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

*Salutes* Permission to drool like a fanboy please? Also i think my wallet wants to throw himself into the warp before having to deal with the price tags of all those Forgeworld goodies.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

My only question is, where do the Dark Angels fit in with FW's plans? it would make sense to have them somewhere in the second trilogy. But maybe they'll turn up with the white scars on the road to Terra...

Last trilogy could be:
Rocky Road (Dark Angels and White scars fighting thier way to terra, no marshmellows)
Mars (mechanicum)
Terra (the end of game boss battle)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Liking the look of that tank, and I'm intrigued by that drop pod thingy :so_happy:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Have they released pictures of new jetbikes yet? I think I remember seeing some but can't be sure.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Armament wise the Tank look like some sort of marine version of a Russ to me, or at least its purpose could be similar.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Armament wise the Tank look like some sort of marine version of a Russ to me, or at least its purpose could be similar.


More toys that I want at any rate :blush:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm very aroused... the new tank looks quite interesting, about the size of a rhino, I'd hazard?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

> There will be both Sisters of Silence and Legio Custodes. Both will be done in Prospero.
> 
> Each legion will get characters, doors, shoulder pads and maybe torsos/heads. Special units for each chapter.
> 
> New Dreadclaw will be done. The old one is too complicated, and the new one will be more practical. This is in addition to the Kharibdyis Assault Claw.


Excellent... gives me time to go out and start harvesting organs for resale... :so_happy:


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh man, that Battle-Automata is really pushing the right buttons for me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Comparing the Tank to a Predator, photo, it looks like it might be about half-way between the size of a Land Raider/Predator; which would make sense; 2 Predator Cannons (Twin-linked? Anti-Air Mount?) and 3 Heavy Bolters with no Transport Capacity (no rear door exit) means its more of a fluff piece, or for theme, rather than raw power.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Have they changed the pictures? I can't find the images of the long banners with each legion on it.


----------

